# Hardwood Supplier: Forest Products Associates. Greenfield, MA



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've been a customer of theirs for years , my friend , and have already shared the knowledge with others here on LJs and elsewhere….I'm on their E-mailing list as well …how about you ?
You better come and visit me at the Woodworking Show this weekend at our LJ booth !!! 
I'll be in the booth on Saturday and Sunday : )


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

LOL… I think I was their first facebook fan. Super place… don't know why it never occurred to me to review them before.

I'll be there this weekend. Probably Sunday but who know… gotta wrangle the kids.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I was just up in Gill ,MA this afternoon …picked up some 16" wide Tiger Striped Red Oak , some QSWO , some Tiger and Birdseye Maple and a sweet piece of Mahogany from a Craigslist ad. 
Yeah , it was worth the trip from Westfield : )


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

looks like a real nice selection. thanks for the headsup!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice place you wrote about, thx for the pics and posy.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks David. It is a bit of a haul from RI but certainly do-able on occasion and/or when just the right species, size, etc. is needed.


----------



## gotshop (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the post, it is always good to know where I can get some stock from. Does anyone know of anyplaces that donate to schools?


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

thanks for the post.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I've been to FPA a few times, and have had nothing but positive experiences there. The reviewer is correct in just about every particular. I got great service, decent prices, and a good product. Can't ask for better than that, especially for a small hobbyist.


----------

